# 54840 denied



## coders_rock! (Sep 1, 2011)

Are 55040 & 54840 bundled?

Thank you


----------



## svt96cobra (Sep 7, 2011)

they are bundled and can only be unbundled if an excessive amt of time is spent on the surgery. hope that helps!


----------

